# Screw size enquiry. Pls help (urgent)



## archeryx10

Hi Guys,

can i ask what's the screw size for the screw used for mounting the sight to the riser? 

the one for my current sight just broke.

THANKS ALOT! :teeth:


----------



## Dennis.Nicholson

10-24 .


----------



## field14

Yes, the standard is 10-24.

Watch the LENGTH of those screws...you don't want them too short; otherwise they'll strip out on you. Of course, if they are too long, you won't be able to get the sight mounting bracket tight, ha.

I've seen some guys try to hold their site mounting bracket with a very short mounting screw...only to have the site fall off and the threads get all gimped up as a result.

I always use the longest 10X24 screw that I can

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## archeryx10

alright. thanks. guys. 

Thanks for help. 

awesome.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

field14 said:


> Yes, the standard is 10-24.
> 
> Watch the LENGTH of those screws...you don't want them too short; otherwise they'll strip out on you. Of course, if they are too long, you won't be able to get the sight mounting bracket tight, ha.
> 
> I've seen some guys try to hold their site mounting bracket with a very short mounting screw...only to have the site fall off and the threads get all gimped up as a result.
> 
> I always use the longest 10X24 screw that I can
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Yep, and this allows you to "shim" if necessary (the sight mount)!!


----------

